

Ask HN: Is Google down? - superdavid

Based in Melbourne, Australia, I'm unable to get to any Google sites I try (maps, news, home page, Australian homepage, reader, mail). If I do get through, it's only for a few seconds at a time, and clicking any links or refreshing kills it again. This is on a few ISPs here, and has been for the past few hours. There's a bit on Twitter, but not a huge amount.<p>Is anyone else seeing that?<p>So much is dependent on Google sites now that it's hard to imagine the whole lot going down for so long.
======
byoung2
Everything seems to be working here in Los Angeles.

------
_0ffh
Maybe Google has been refused classification? ;-)

